# Medal ceremony award podium set up protocol



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Serious Fun said:


> Awards podium: Tourneys have awards ceremony platforms. Sometimes American Whitetail targets are stacked to create an awards podium. All know the first place gold medalist is in the middle. Which side is silver and which side is bronze?
> 
> For the Olympics:
> As viewed from the audience, the silver medalist (2nd) is on the left, gold medalist (1st) is in the middle and bronze medalist (3rd) is on the right. The silver and bronze platforms are the same height.
> ...


They reconcile, one is from the POV of the athletes, the other from the POV of the audience. If second is to the winner's right from that POV ("who is on his/her right"), he shows to the left to the audience ("As viewed from the audience").

2nd (to R of winner) 1st 3rd (to L of winner)

Audience sees it flipped, but he is still to the right hand.

In soccer, my right wing runs at your left wing.

[-----]

RM CM CM LM \/
vs.
LM CM CM RM /\

[-------]

The RM is always on the right but he's guarding their left mid because it flips around.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

ANSWER: Second (Silver) should ALWAYS be to the winners left. Audience views it to the right of the winner.
Third (Bronze) should ALWAYS be to the winners right. Audience views it to the left of the winner.

Kurt


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Azzurri said:


> They reconcile, one is from the POV of the athletes, the other from the POV of the audience. If second is to the winner's right from that POV, he shows to the left to the audience.
> 
> In soccer, my right wing runs at your left wing.


 Careful reading is required for sure. 
Viewing from the audience Silver left, Gold middle, Bronze right. Then look at a lot of photo images on line to see that most are this way. Checking IOC protocol is time consuming as a last resort.

2nd and 3rd at the same height is also interesting.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Really?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

As most of the podium finishes i watch are Olympic, that is what i am use to. As i am audience looking at podium, gold is center, silver to the left and bronze to the right. All three different heights. Silver would be to winners right from winner perspective.



Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Guess I just prefer to watch the actual event, and know who finished where. Then they can all three stand on the same platform, and if I'm still confused, I look at the color of their medals.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

So make the silver medalist slightly higher by one target butt than the bronze winner, but still below the Gold.

Do people really get moist over this...minutiae?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Hosting a tourney is time consuming. So tourney directors share information such as score cards, timers, targets, medals sources, etc. By sharing, time can be focused on tourney logistics. One of the goals a tourney director is to identify and then train a successor so the the future director can have a running start. I am lucky to have learned from a lot of knowledgable and experienced people. I want to do the same. We store a lot of tourney hosting information on the azjoad.com resources webpage. Most volunteers just want to be told what to do. Having information allows the focus to be on things that really mater such a character, sportsmanship, performance, joy and ....10s


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Do people really get moist over this...minutiae?


Yes, unfortunately some do.

I discovered (and was told to expect it) that target archery, esp. "Olympic recurve" target archery, was full of a bunch of OCD folks. It does seem to attract them like flies. ha, ha.

There are times when being OCD is needed, and productive. The key is to knowing when it's not.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

After the physical podium set up there is the actual ceremony.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Fascinating.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

Where do the "Barebow" shooters stand???????
Fritz


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

pencarrow said:


> Where do the "Barebow" shooters stand???????
> Fritz


Since they only "ever" shoot field, they stand on a dirt hill with three terraces, of course.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The media center is one of the biggest areas at top international competitions.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

pencarrow said:


> Where do the "Barebow" shooters stand???????
> Fritz


You haven't heard?

They actually comprise the meat of the podium, and the medalists stand on their backs.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

All seriousness aside, what is the need/point of this post???? I don't get it,or is it like knowing how low one should bow when the Queen passes by.
Fritz


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Fritz, that's why you and I get along.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

May be to much time out in the Arizona noontime sun..............
Fritz


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Does Mr. Pian work on AZ Cup? He might have a specific reason to want the answer.

Sometimes attention to detail is useful, a little sticker on the back of a medal that tells you where, when, and in what class you got it. A little too much indifference to detail and eventually the whole thing comes off sloppy, so even if it is an angels on a pin head question, I don't mind too much.

But then, a kid at a recent shoot I went to, handed back his gold and asked for something of a different color, because I got that same thing last time. They indulged him.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Youth and their parents and family expect quality awards and a significant ceremony


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Agreed, but do they care which side of the gold medalist the silver and bronze stand on? Really?

Rates as "inconsequential" in my book. Sorry.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Makes it easier for the photographer to ID people in the photos!


----------

